# Best Dry Dog Food



## BlackLab (Oct 31, 2010)

I have a 1 year old Black Lab and I have researched and researched Dry dog food to feed him. It is a tedious task, and have come the the conclusion that Instinct, Orijen, and Taste of the wild may be the top 3. After losing may last lab to cancer, I want to be a preventative as possible and feed him the best. Any thoughts to these 3 choices?
Thanks,
Troop


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Orijen definitely is the top line but I didn't see that you had said anything about Acana which is also by Champion pet foods, this definitely in my opinion is better than TOTW anyday.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I would also add Acana to your list. A great kibble and little less expensive than the Orijen. :smile:

Another thing to think about is to rotate between them all. Variety is the key to a healthy diet.

Sorry to hear about your Lab. We lost our Rottie to cancer back in January. It's a horrible thing to go through. :frown:


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

ProPac or any heavily corn based extruded creation because dogs' can easily assimilate plant based proteins, per "Saltydogs" of course.

In reality, any grain-free product from a reputable manufacturer would be good. Champion, Great Life Grain and Potato Free as well as Nature's Variety to scratch the surface.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

BlackLab said:


> I have a 1 year old Black Lab and I have researched and researched Dry dog food to feed him. It is a tedious task, and have come the the conclusion that Instinct, Orijen, and Taste of the wild may be the top 3. After losing may last lab to cancer, I want to be a preventative as possible and feed him the best. Any thoughts to these 3 choices?
> Thanks,
> Troop


It is sad to lose a pet but cancer rates are highly correlated to breed and age, not diet. It doesn't make sense to lose a pet and then waste money on trendy and very expensive dogs foods recommended by people with no scientific backgroung but rather have joined a cult of some sort, the Orijen cult. Below I have pasted something from Petcurean's website, which makes some very expensive grain-free dog foods. 

*"Simple Corn Facts

The protein fraction is the most digestible of any grain. 

Carbohydrates in pet foods have had a long history of getting “beaten up” in the pet food industry. Factually, corn is the very best carbohydrate commonly used in foods at a “price point” . There is none better! 


•The carbohydrate fraction of corn is 99% digestible as are all grains in cat and dog food 
•The protein fraction is the most digestible of any grain at 87% (source Journal of Animal Science 1999 Aug;77(8):2180-6 
•Corn is 20 times LESS likely to be a source of ARF as wheat. 
•Corn and rice together account for less than 3% of all ARF reactions to food. 
•Corn contains 5 times more essential fatty acids as rice. 
•Corn contains hugely higher levels of luceine, and lucopene – critical anti-oxidants"*


I believe one of the posters said Orijen & Acana were better than TOTW, but I didn't see any scientific evidence to prove that.

Don't waste gas, time and money thinking one pet food is better than another. Buy a good one and spend more time training the dog rather obsessing how to feed it.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saltydogs said:


> Below I have pasted something from Petcurean's website, which makes some very expensive grain-free dog foods.


The people on this board are too smart to get their education from the promotional material from dog food companies. The marketing departments can make some pretty convincing (but untrue) claims. We have had others here who based their entire knowledge on this "literature" and they don't last long. Dogs have no dietary need for carbs so you are wasting your breath trying to convince anyone here that corn is actually a desirable ingredient.


----------



## Bam Bam (May 1, 2010)

Orijen is the top of the line for dry dog foods. I have tried to save a buck lately with TOTW, it is a good food for the money but it is a step down from Orijen. I will be switching back to Orijen/Acana, I need to feed more TOTW so its not really a savings. 
I think saltydogs is a corn farmer instead of a doctor. Maybe he is a vet and makes money off unhealthy dogs fed poor quality food! Those saltydogs he owns probably smell like Fritos!


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> The people on this board are too smart to get their education from the promotional material from dog food companies. The marketing departments can make some pretty convincing (but untrue) claims. We have had others here who based their entire knowledge on this "literature" and they don't last long. Dogs have no dietary need for carbs so you are wasting your breath trying to convince anyone here that corn is actually a desirable ingredient.


Maybe you missed the point, bud, that is from Now's website. How ironic that a maker of very expensive grain-free dog food tells you right on the website that corn is a desirable ingredient. Far better than potato.

I will find the link to the huge Cornell study later today.


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

For Saltydogs benefit, I found this quote from a well-respected source and thought I would share: According to Case, Carey and Hirakawa in Canine and Feline Nutrition, page 174, 

"In general, high-quality animal source proteins provide superior amino acid balances for companion animals, compared with the amino acid balances that are supplied by grain proteins. The protein in grains is not as balanced or available as the protein in high-quality animal sources…"


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

chocolatelabguy said:


> For Saltydogs benefit, I found this quote from a well-respected source and thought I would share: According to Case, Carey and Hirakawa in Canine and Feline Nutrition, page 174,
> 
> "In general, high-quality animal source proteins provide superior amino acid balances for companion animals, compared with the amino acid balances that are supplied by grain proteins. The protein in grains is not as balanced or available as the protein in high-quality animal sources…"


We all know this, thats why chicken meal is first, corn is a carb source and shouldn't be used as a sole source of protein.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saltydogs said:


> Maybe you missed the point, bud, that is from Now's website. How ironic that a maker of very expensive grain-free dog food tells you right on the website that corn is a desirable ingredient. Far better than potato.
> 
> I will find the link to the huge Cornell study later today.


I notice that you didn't post a link to the so called Petcurean statement. I took a quick look on their page and couldn't find anything remotely like that.


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I notice that you didn't post a link to the so called Petcurean statement. I took a quick look on their page and couldn't find anything remotely like that.


Diegstibility of Corn in Pet Food


now you can, if there wasn't such consumer misinformation out there they would use corn instead of potato. Potato is worthless for a dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2010)

BlackLab said:


> I have a 1 year old Black Lab and I have researched and researched Dry dog food to feed him. It is a tedious task, and have come the the conclusion that Instinct, Orijen, and Taste of the wild may be the top 3. After losing may last lab to cancer, I want to be a preventative as possible and feed him the best. Any thoughts to these 3 choices?
> Thanks,
> Troop


Just wanted to say, I'm sorry for your loss of your last Lab to cancer.
Any brand of food you choose for your Black Lab, just make sure it is convenient for you to get and is within your price range. In addition to the 3 you have listed, I would add Wellness CORE and Canidae ALS Grain-Free if you can find them locally, they are reasonably priced.


----------



## buddy97 (Mar 29, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Diegstibility of Corn in Pet Food
> 
> 
> now you can, if there wasn't such consumer misinformation out there they would use corn instead of potato. Potato is worthless for a dog.


the problem i see is that many manufactures that use corn, use it at the expense of having more meat product in their food (and making a product as cheaply as possible), where as many manufactures of grainless foods that use potato have a high meat content and arent using potato to the extent that corn is being used.

there may be an exception, but where are all these foods using corn as one of their top ingredients that are willing to state what percentage of their food is made up of animal meat sources?? 

id rather have a high meat content and some potato than a lower meat content and a bunch of corn.

i dont care if corn is the most digestible thing on the planet if manufacturers are just using it rather than adding more meat content to their food.

i dont see most grain free manufacturers using much potato to up the protein levels (as indicated by the % of protein that comes from animal products).


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saltydogs said:


> now you can, if there wasn't such consumer misinformation out there they would use corn instead of potato. Potato is worthless for a dog.


I like Derek's post. Also would you please explain this statement on the page you linked to, "Factually, corn is the very best carbohydrate commonly used in foods at a “price point”. As it read it "at a price point" means that there are better carbohydrates but they cost more. Do you get a different meaning?

While we are at it and you are a doctor, what is the official minimum daily requirement for carbohydrates for dogs? Or the average recommended daily allowance?


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

buddy97 said:


> the problem i see is that many manufactures that use corn, use it at the expense of having more meat product in their food (and making a product as cheaply as possible), where as many manufactures of grainless foods that use potato have a high meat content and arent using potato to the extent that corn is being used.
> 
> there may be an exception, but where are all these foods using corn as one of their top ingredients that are willing to state what percentage of their food is made up of animal meat sources??
> 
> ...


Pro Pac Performance is 65 -70% protein from Chicken Meal.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

chocolatelabguy said:


> "In general, high-quality animal source proteins provide superior amino acid balances for companion animals, compared with the amino acid balances that are supplied by grain proteins. The protein in grains is not as balanced or available as the protein in high-quality animal sources…"





saltydogs said:


> We all know this, thats why chicken meal is first, corn is a carb source and shouldn't be used as a sole source of protein.


Then why, Saltydogs, are we using corn in dog foods to begin with, if it's not as balanced or available as the protein in meat? Why not spend the extra money and use the ingredients that dogs are actually able to fully digest and use to their greatest potential?

My dogs only eat protein and fat, and are doing great. Not "passing out at the first sign of exertion" like you said they would be in your other thread. 

Also, if dogs can't digest the grain in it's natural form, I fail to see why we should be chemically altering it just so it's mildly usuable. Using the rejects from other industries (alcohol, etc).. does not seem like a good way to be feeding an animal which is part of your family.

Do you eat Kraft Dinner and a vitamin pill for every meal?


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I like Derek's post. Also would you please explain this statement on the page you linked to, "Factually, corn is the very best carbohydrate commonly used in foods at a “price point”. As it read it "at a price point" means that there are better carbohydrates but they cost more. Do you get a different meaning?
> 
> While we are at it and you are a doctor, what is the official minimum daily requirement for carbohydrates for dogs? Or the average recommended daily allowance?


The amount of carbohydrate needed by a dog depends on what the dog does. Dogs that operate in an "aerobic" mode such as a sled dog requires about 15 -25% carbs in the diet because they get in the zone to use fat more efficiently rather than muscle glycogen, although they do use it.

Dogs that sprint like a greyhound or are subject to stop and go activities like a hunting dog require more because they burn less fat, 35% is a good number.

Your other point, yes I get another meaning. All that means is that corn is cheaper than say millet or oats but gives better results. I have used many foods with and without corn, mainly rice where corn is not used, and they don't compare. Corn has more energy so can be used in lower amounts.

I am not saying corn should be the only thing a dog eats, far from it. I just don't believe a good ingredient should be demonized, especially when noone can produce one shred of evidence that it is bad. The whole corn allergy thing is a complete and utter fabrication.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If corn is so digestable, why is it that dogs fed grocery store brands have huge poops in comparison to raw/grain free foods? 

I cant think of a clearer sign the the body obviously isnt utilizing the ingredients that you speak so highly of. 


> In the Waltham Book of Dog and Cat Nutrition (2nd edition, 1988), we read that
> "There is no known minimum dietary carbohydrate requirement for either the dog or the cat. Based on investigations in the dog and with other species it is likely that dogs and cats can be maintained without carbohydrates if the diet supplies enough fat or protein from which the metabolic requirement for glucose is derived."


Myths About Raw: Do dogs really need carbohydrates?


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

And we have this from a study by Julie Walker at the University of Kentucky and published in The American Society for Nutritional Science's Journal of Nutrition:

If corn is digestible and if it does contain much of what is required, why is it not an ideal ingredient? The problem with corn is two-fold - the concentration of the nutrients and the fiber content. Just as the case with humans, dogs require certain nutrient levels to remain in a state of health. Of the protein complement (~3.22%), less that half (~1.33%) is made up of Essential Amino Acids (those amino acids which the canine body can not manufacture on their own). A dog would have to eat quite a bit of corn to equal the protein levels in chicken (another very common dog food ingredient) which is ~21.39% protein per 100 grams and which 9.38% is made up of the Essential Amino Acids. Corn is, therefore, not an efficient delivery mechanism given the nutrient concentrations. (A practical example of this is the difference in feeding guidelines between a meat based food containing corn and a corn based food contain meat. Iam’s Chunks, for example, recommends 2 to 2.5 cups for a 50 pound dog. O’ Roy requires 2.75 to 4.25 for that same dog!)

The fiber content of corn is also a concern when used as a pet food ingredient as is shown the above Walker study. The more fiber, the more waste! Couple this with the increased feeding requirements caused by the relatively low nutrient concentrations, and the problem with corn becomes apparent - more food, more waste, more yard clean up.

The argument against corn as a pet food ingredient is not so much one of nutrients and digestibility but, rather, efficiency and the fact that the initial lower cost of the corn based diets is not offset by its requirement for increased feeding amounts due to nutrient concentration and waste production due to fiber content


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

chocolatelabguy said:


> And we have this from a study by Julie Walker at the University of Kentucky and published in The American Society for Nutritional Science's Journal of Nutrition:
> 
> If corn is digestible and if it does contain much of what is required, why is it not an ideal ingredient? The problem with corn is two-fold - the concentration of the nutrients and the fiber content. Just as the case with humans, dogs require certain nutrient levels to remain in a state of health. Of the protein complement (~3.22%), less that half (~1.33%) is made up of Essential Amino Acids (those amino acids which the canine body can not manufacture on their own). A dog would have to eat quite a bit of corn to equal the protein levels in chicken (another very common dog food ingredient) which is ~21.39% protein per 100 grams and which 9.38% is made up of the Essential Amino Acids. Corn is, therefore, not an efficient delivery mechanism given the nutrient concentrations. (A practical example of this is the difference in feeding guidelines between a meat based food containing corn and a corn based food contain meat. Iam’s Chunks, for example, recommends 2 to 2.5 cups for a 50 pound dog. O’ Roy requires 2.75 to 4.25 for that same dog!)
> 
> ...


Listen, I never once said a dog's diet should be "corn-based", rather it should be an ingredient. Pro Pac Performance has 575 calories per 4 ounce cup, you feed very little, even to training, intact males. 

Meat meal should be first, but I would rather see whole grain ground corn rather than rice, oats or barley. Corn is very efficient compared to those grains.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saltydogs said:


> The amount of carbohydrate needed by a dog depends on what the dog does. Dogs that operate in an "aerobic" mode such as a sled dog requires about 15 -25% carbs in the diet because they get in the zone to use fat more efficiently rather than muscle glycogen, although they do use it.


Sorry, SD, but I asked you a trick question. You see, there are no dietary requirements for a dog to have any carbohydrates in his diet. I have 2 dogs, a 10 1/2 year old Great Dane and an almost 6 year old Great Dane. Both dogs are very healthy. The vet told me about 6 months ago that my 10 yo Dane had the liver of a 3 year old. The 10 year old has not eaten any carbs in over 8 years. The almost 6 year old has never had carbs in his diet in his life so forgive me if I'm not excited about feeding corn or as using corn as an ingredient in dog food.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Potato is worthless for a dog.


Newsflash: So is corn! 

LOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## saltydogs (Oct 31, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> Sorry, SD, but I asked you a trick question. You see, there are no dietary requirements for a dog to have any carbohydrates in his diet. I have 2 dogs, a 10 1/2 year old Great Dane and an almost 6 year old Great Dane. Both dogs are very healthy. The vet told me about 6 months ago that my 10 yo Dane had the liver of a 3 year old. The 10 year old has not eaten any carbs in over 8 years. The almost 6 year old has never had carbs in his diet in his life so forgive me if I'm not excited about feeding corn or as using corn as an ingredient in dog food.



You are not so clever. My answer had to do with the practical applications, read it carefully.

Wild canines routinely eat carbohydrates whether its fruit, berries, wild grains or the digestive tract of animals. In North America wolves will eat about 15 -20% carb depending on the season. Coyotes even more because they scavenge so much.

Glucose is required for a variety of reasons in the body, not just energy.

Have you ever bred dogs? Carbohydrates are absolutely required to support lactation and carbs regulate growth in puppies. Pups die at a very high rate when their mothers don't receive enough carbohydrate. 

While technically the requirement is glucose, the easiest way for any mammal to have glucose available is through some form of carbohydrate.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Have you ever bred dogs? Carbohydrates are absolutely required to support lactation and carbs regulate growth in puppies. Pups die at a very high rate when their mothers don't receive enough carbohydrate.


No, I personally haven't. But I am in close contact with that Black Russian Terrier breeder that I mentioned before. If your above statement was true then PLEASE explain how this breeder has been feeding ONLY a raw diet to all her dogs for years? She was feeding raw over in Russia before she moved to the US. She has bred many litters of dogs. Her breeding dogs are all fed a raw diet (with pregnant and lactating mothers able to eat as much meat, bones and organs as they want). Puppies are all weaned onto a raw diet. 

I don't think she is feeding ANY CORN!!! :wink:

And on top of that her dogs and her dogs offspring are Champion show dogs and some of the TOP dogs in obedience, agility, rally, certified therapy dogs, etc. 

And another point.....if puppies are dying because they don't have any carbohydrates in their diet...then WHY is my RAW fed Black Russian Terrier PUPPY who is 6 months old 62 pounds? How on earth is he 25 inches tall at the shoulders?? It looks to me as if he is flourishing, thriving, growing on a raw diet.

No...wait....he MUST be raiding the pantry at night and eating my cans of corn! Dang it!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

How can I expect my carnivore dogs to digest corn when I as an omnivore can't even digest it (goes straight through me)? Corn is an inflammatory food and should NOT be in dog food. It causes all sorts of problems, allergic reactions etc. It is a cheap ingredient used as a filler when they don't want to put higher quality ingredients in.

Here is a link to a page that has all sorts of information on why corn is bad:
Corn, It's What's Bad for You

This page in particular talks about it's effect on Omega's
Omega-3 Essays



> Back in the mid-1980s scientists started discovering that grain, grain-based foods, and grain-fed livestock products are the root cause for most if not all of today's major chronic diseases (body failings): Cancer, depression, obesity, allergies, autoimmune diseases such as lupus and arthritis, diabetes, asthma, and the list seems endless. (For additional articles documenting the reasons why grains are damaging to animal body function go to OMEGA-3 ESSAYS.)
> 
> Amazingly, the worst grain is corn! Not only does it have the worst fatty acid profile (Omega-6 to Omega-3 ratio) of nearly all grains (which skews the fat balance in the membranes of all animal body cells negatively impacting cell function), but it is also a fungal host to 22 different fungi including Aspergillus. Some of these fungi put out body debilitating mycotoxins that can literally kill animals and people. This is why the US Government tests corn for aflatoxin, one of the most deadly and highly carcinogenic toxins on the planet. Many condemned corn supplies end up in animal feeds (not only for livestock in feedlots but family pets too.)


Now that *REALLY* sounds like something I want to give to my fur children...*NOT!*


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Corn is not a complete protein, period. It *does not* contain many aminos that animal proteins contain in abundance. For example, an easy way of measuring protein quality is a chicken egg which would rate at 100% because it is considered to contain all the amino acids a dog needs while corn is rated at 54%.

You had mentioned you would use corn rather than rice, what's your scientific approach in that theory? Rice, oats and even wheat contain more essential amino acids. Corn is rated at one of the lowest for a plant matter for protein digestability.

Perhaps your reference points are simply too old. Recycle that nutritional guide from the 1950's that you received from the commercial pet food industries and get with the program. 

In summary, yes, plant contains proteins. Do plant proteins contain all the essential amino acids that needs to be provided through dietary means? Simply put, no.

I feel I need to add, you say raw simply cannot compare to a dry food? That statement is ludicrous and beyond ridiculous. Fresh, unprocessed whole foods is inferior to extruded pellets that legally*requires* synthetic nutrients to be added before it can be sold to consumers?


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

saltydogs said:


> You are not so clever. My answer had to do with the practical applications, read it carefully.


Yes, I am clever. You see, you aren't the first person I've had this discussion with. I've been having this discussion on and off for 9 years. I know what I'm talking about.



> Wild canines routinely eat carbohydrates whether its fruit, berries, wild grains ...


Canines do occasionally eat fruit and berries in season because it tastes good. Its similar to us eating cake and ice cream. It tastes good but has no nutritional value. I HAVE NEVER seen or seen movies of or pictures of canines eating wild grains ... ever since the beginning of time. It just doesn't happen. There is no reason for it to happen.



> or the digestive tract of animals.


Wild wolves don't eat the digestive tract of animals. From David Mech's Wolves: Behavior, Ecology and Conservation (2003):

"_Wolves usually tear into the body cavity of large prey and...consume the larger internal organs, such as lungs, heart and liver. The large rumen [, which is one of the main stomach chambers in large ruminant herbivores,]...is usually punctured during removal and its contents spilled. The vegetation in the intestinal tract is of no interest to the wolves, but the stomach lining and intestinal wall are consumed, and their contents further strewn about the kill site._"
-p123

"_To grow and maintain their own bodies, wolves need to ingest all the major parts of their herbivorous prey, except the plants in the digestive system_." 
-p124


From: Foraging and Feeding Ecology of the Gray Wolf (Canis lupus): Lessons from Yellowstone National Park, Wyoming, USA, 
Daniel R. Stahler, Douglas W. Smith and Debra S. Guernsey 

"_Wolves do not feed on the contents of the rumen; so this, along with the larger unbreakable bones and some of the hide, are often the only things remaining when wolves and associated scavengers are done_."

I, personally, have fed my dogs whole rabbit. They will carefully take out the stomach, sissor it open with their back teeth and scatter the contents before eating the stomach. Then they carefully take out the intestines and put them in a neat little pile away from the carcass. I didn't teach them this. They do it on their own. If it's something small such as a mouse or rat, they will eat it whole without going through that routine. I have talked to a few raw feeders whose dogs do eat the stomach contents and intestines of rabbits but most don't.



> In North America wolves will eat about 15 -20% carb depending on the season.


I don't know where you get that information. I have been researching cannine diets both wild and domesticated for 9 years and I have never run across a statement like that. You can bet its 100% wrong.



> Coyotes even more because they scavenge so much.


We aren't discussing coyotes. Dogs aren't coyotes, they are wolves. I don't claim to be an expert on coyote eating habits.



> Glucose is required for a variety of reasons in the body, not just energy.


There are parts of a prey animal that is converted to glucose. I was reading about it just a few weeks ago. I'll have to see if I can find it again.



> Have you ever bred dogs? Carbohydrates are absolutely required to support lactation and carbs regulate growth in puppies. Pups die at a very high rate when their mothers don't receive enough carbohydrate.


I have never bred a dog but I know several top rate breeders who have fed PMR for as many as 5 generations and their pups are superior specimens.



> While technically the requirement is glucose, the easiest way for any mammal to have glucose available is through some form of carbohydrate.


Too bad they aren't equipped to digest plant material in order to extract the glucose from plants, itsn't it?

After reading some of the responses to SD's posts, I am amazed at the knowledge on this board. We have some really smart people here!! I can remember when I was the smartest one here but now I'm WAY down the list. :smile: This is really a first class site to discuss canine nutrition and the practical ways to feed dogs.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Protein IS converted to glucose. In humans, it's not as efficient as the metabolism of pure glucose or other sugars (sucrose, fructose, dextrose etc) but protein is definately utilized for energy.

During protein metabolism, some protein is converted to glucose in a process called gluconeogenesis, the formation of glucose from non-carbohydrate sources. I'd bet anything that the process is much easier in dogs than humans since dogs do not naturally consume significant carbohydrates at all and their digestive system and liver are geared towards the metabolism of fat and protein.


----------



## John Rambo (Sep 27, 2010)

All great responses here on the board..keep it up.


----------



## doglover215 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know this thread is a little over a year old, but I too have been searching for the perfect combination. I originally started feeding my dog Iams dog food because that is what the pet store had originally fed her. Years later, when I started rescuing dogs, and talking with other pet owners, I came to realize that their was more than just one brand, and more than one type of dry and wet dog food. I even learned you can make homemade dog food! Anyway, I began searching like crazy to find the best, yet not to expensive (what can I say.. that's important to me too) and I have found extensive information in forums just like this one all over the internet. So, anyone reading this: research is your friend. I have found based on reviews that Chicken Soup and Diamond are good brands to feed your dog. I found a comparison website called BestDryDogFood.ORG which seems to me like a non-profit type place that compares products. I also liked them because they also show me products that are best sellers on Amazon, and take me to the reviews there where real life reviews are given. And, because they don't push any products or try to sell me garbage, I look for sites like that.. Anyway, I have no affiliation with the site, but I thought I'd pass on as much information I can for anyone in the same boat as me or the people (and dogs!) here. Good luck!


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

saltydogs said:


> Maybe you missed the point, bud, that is from Now's website. How ironic that a maker of very expensive grain-free dog food tells you right on the website that corn is a desirable ingredient. Far better than potato.
> 
> I will find the link to the huge Cornell study later today.



Yet they don't use it in any of their formulas... And I couldn't access that link you posted where they actually mention corn being a desirable ingredient.


----------

